

Quantum Computing for Hackers - Hacker News London Meetup - bfirsh
https://vimeo.com/41325239

======
sarfralogy
Manipulating light at the single-photon level has previously been outside the
realm of modern electronic technology, presenting a significant barrier to
more widespread research and development of quantum computing technology.
<http://bit.ly/IESbdZ>

